# More chances with New infertility investigations



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

My greetings readers. I have found here this thread and decided to start a new topic on here. Our world is developing very fast and one can find plenty of investigations in the field of medicine. Infertility treatment are continue developing as well so I beg you, before starting your programs, check everything you can to avoid the wrong path. I started my journey without any details though I had been gathering information from all over the sources. I have already signed a contract and got to know that I might have had a chance to have my own baby but not from a donor. It is hard to realize that you had a chance and didn't use it. 
Well, I actually wanted to share some news about fertility investigations that I heard about and hope that this info will help somebody. 
I have already wrote here the post about Mitochondrial replacement therapy that may help elder women  with low AMH to conceive with their own eggs and now I want to share some info about endometrium auto-transplantation. I have read about it not so long time ago in social networks and consider this as a great option for those who have low responses of their lining to hormonal therapy. I think it may be interesting for many of us.


----------



## Qpmz (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi, What contract did you sign? What chance did you have but didn’t use? Can you still try with your own eggs? I wish you all the best but don’t quite understand your post.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi, Qpmz
I had 2 ICSI cycles with DE. The first one was negative? the second one was positive but ended with mc(( I have signed a package with the chance to move to one of the surrogacy programs if I fail. I have failed twice and decided to use this chance and have already switched the programs. 
As for the lost chance, I have been talking about a new treatment that might have helped me but I didn't know about it when signed the contract. Due to this method, I have a chance to have my own baby but not with DE. It invented for women with low AMH and who is after the 40s. 
Several days ago my coordinator told me that we need to contact the doctor as I might have a chance to use MRT. So we are meeting him next week, hope to get great news and this chance))


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Odashwood - I'm so sorry you feel so bad! How long or how many cycles do you have left in your surrogacy package? Could you simultaneously try the endometrium auto-transplantation (if that's the therapy you feel bad about not knowing about before you signed for the surrogacy package) as you go ahead with the surrogacy programme? Would you be doing both at the same clinic, or different clinics? Good luck to whatever you decide to do! And try not to blame yourself for the choice you made earlier - you didn't know about this other option back then so you could not have chosen differently. We can only make decisions based on the information we have at the time, unfortunately... And this journey is certainly one of trial and error and learning, lots of learning... Sending you a big hug!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Odashwood 
I am sorry to know your story, and wish you all the best with your journey x


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank you, girls, for support. The auto-transplantation won't help me as I can't carry a baby due to weak lining, endometriosis, miscarriage and previous ectopic. I've had 3 attempts before starting my surrogacy program. The first one I had when I was 33 and it failed. The next cycles were in Ukraine. I wanted to have an egg-donation package with one attempt but they suggested me to have a more interesting option. I was able to have 1 or 2 IVF cycles with DE and then, move to surrogacy if I fail.  I got bfp for the second time but had an mc on the 7th week, so I have already switched the contracts. In my surrogacy package, I have an unlimited number of attempts


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi odashwood, thanks for explaining in more detail. If you cannot try the endometrium auto-transplantation, what do you mean when you say you could have had a chance to have your own baby but not from a donor. "It is hard to realize that you had a chance and didn't use it." What is the chance you had and didn't use? Sorry I don't understand... I would love to be of more help but I think I first need to understand what you think you should have tried and didn't try?

Also remeber to be kind to yourself - we can only make our decisions based on the information we have at the moment we make them... You didn't know about these new techniques when you made your decision. It's not your fault, even though I totally understand that it feels unfair. Take care darling X


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Well, Chini, I'm talking about mitochondrial replacement therapy. I didn't know about it. I've signed the contract with donor eggs due to my low AMH. And this replacement is helpful for those whose level is under 2.0 ng/ml. Mine is 0.6, thus I could have had a chance to conceive with my own baby.


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm so sorry things happened in the wrong order for you. Please remember that it's not your fault. You only found out now.

What happens if you break your contract? Or if you don't, how long do you have left in your contract?

Could you not put your current treatment where you have signed the contract on hold, and meanwhile try the mitochondrial replacement therapy at a different clinic?

I hope you can find a way and I'm sending you a big hug. This journey is so full of disappointment and difficult decisions. Just remember you're not alone in it. Take care sweetie X


----------

